# bildwiederholfrequenz

## pieter_parker

am dvi2 ausgang hab ich einen projetor angeschlossen

im nvidia x server settings programm hab ich die entsprechende aufloesung eingestellt

das tool zeigt mir den namen vom projector an, und welche hz frequenzen er kann .. 24, 50 und 60 hz

aber mit keiner der 3 einstellungen schaffe ich es das ein bild dargestellt wird

..

am projector selbst sehe ich immer nur stehen ausserhalb des frenquenz bereiches

wie kann ich sichergehen, und ueberpruefen ob die hz frequenz wirklich die ist die ich auch eingestellt habe?

```

# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings

# nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (root@desktop)  Fr 14. Sep 23:36:45 Local time zone must be set--see zic manual page 2007

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath         "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "type1"

    Load           "freetype"

    Load           "glx"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option         "Xinerama" "0"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from data in "/etc/conf.d/gpm"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    # HorizSync source: edid, VertRefresh source: edid

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "HP LP3065"

    HorizSync       49.0 - 98.0

    VertRefresh     60.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    # HorizSync source: edid, VertRefresh source: edid

    Identifier     "Monitor1"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "JVC ILAFPJ -- -XH"

    HorizSync       15.0 - 68.0

    VertRefresh     23.0 - 61.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Videocard0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 8600 GT"

    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"

    Screen          0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Videocard1"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 8600 GT"

    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"

    Screen          1

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Videocard0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-0: 2560x1600_60 +0+0; DFP-0: 1024x768 +0+0; DFP-0: 800x600 +0+0; DFP-0: 640x480 +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen1"

    Device         "Videocard1"

    Monitor        "Monitor1"

    DefaultDepth    16

    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-1: 1280x720 +0+0; DFP-1: 1920x1080_60 +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes      "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

so sieht meine xorg.conf datei aus

----------

## pieter_parker

wenn ich im kde rechtclicke, und arbeitsflache einrichten sage... dann dort auf anzeige clicke

sehe ich etwas von 50hz stehen, warum steht dort 50hz und woanders 60hz???

----------

## pieter_parker

fragezeichen

----------

## pieter_parker

im ollen windows funktioniert es, mit der selben grafikkarte, den selben kabeln und den selben bildwiedergabegeraeten (hplp3065 und jvc hd1)

hat keiner eine oder zwei ideen woran es liegen koennte das es im linux nicht funktioniert?

----------

## pieter_parker

fragezeichen

----------

## pieter_parker

warum muss force full gpu scaling bei den nvidia x server settings aussein damit ich ein bild bekomme ???

kann ich diese option in die xorg.conf einbauen?

----------

## eXoCooLd

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> wenn ich im kde rechtclicke, und arbeitsflache einrichten sage... dann dort auf anzeige clicke
> 
> sehe ich etwas von 50hz stehen, warum steht dort 50hz und woanders 60hz???

 

Das scheint ein kleiner Bug in KDE zu sein, bei mir steht da auch 1920x1200@50Hz,

aber die Nvidia Software sagt mir 1920x1200@60Hz und das OSD des Monitor sagt auch 1920x1200@60Hz

Versuch mal das in der Xorg.conf bei der GraKa:

```

Option "FlatPanelProperties" "Scaling = Native"

```

----------

## evad

Die 50/60 Hz sind ein bekanntes Problem, wenn DynamicTwinView aktiviert ist. So wie ich ich das verstanden habe, hat das aber keinerlei negative Auswirkungen. Die Zahl wird nur in einigen Programmen falsch angezeigt. Also entweder damit leben, oder DynamicTwinView deaktivieren   :Wink: 

----------

